# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  C'farë do bënit për njeriun që dashuroni me gjithë shpirt?

## ||_BeJbi_||

Miredita,

Cfare do benit ju per te dashuren ose te dashurin qe ti tregonit qe e doni me vertet me gjith shpirt dhe nuk e shikon dot veten pa te? Cila eshte pika maksimume qe ju mund te beni per dike qe e doni vertet?

*Mendimi im:
Un flas me sinqeritet per kte tem sepse po e provoj vet...dhe neqoft se desha ti tregoja un ati qe e dua dhe me vertet jeta ime pa ti me duket gjysem ne kuptimin qe neqoft se e do ate person aq sa mendon ti..me ate person behesh 1 dhe neqoft se e dua aq shume ai per mua eshte gjysma tjeter..prandaj me gjith fuqine qe mund te kem ose me aq mundesi qe mund te kem nje dit sic do dit do ja merja doren dhe do ja vija ne zemra ime dhe thjesht do i thesha kjo funksonon vetem sepse ndjej dashurine per ty dhe sinqerisht ta them me shpirt TE DUA! Kte do beja un varet na dashuria qe keni krijuar te dy neqoft se eshte e forte atereh mendoj se ajo dashuri mund te shkoj gjat varet na lidhja qe keni!*

Ju si mendoni??

----------


## SaS

dashuria qe ndien per nje person eshte  ti japesh atij zemren tende duke e ditur qe mund ta thyej po qe ke besim se nuk do ta bej kete !!! per mua kjo eshte dashuria !!! mgjth se une deri tani nuk kam shume besim tek kjo fjale se ate qe e desha me la targen !!! nejse gjithesecili dashuron ne menyra te ndryshme !!! ia kalofshi sa  me mire !!!! edhe bofshi qejf te papam !!!

----------


## Flori

do beja cdo gje vetem per ta ruajtur persi ate qe ndjej per ate person

----------


## ||_BeJbi_||

Dashuria eshte shume e rendesishme ne jeten e njeriut dhe nese e do ate njeri me vertet nuk ka donje pik te caktuar se cfare mund te besh ti per ate person!

----------


## ||_BeJbi_||

> dashuria qe ndien per nje person eshte  ti japesh atij zemren tende duke e ditur qe mund ta thyej po qe ke besim se nuk do ta bej kete !!! per mua kjo eshte dashuria !!! mgjth se une deri tani nuk kam shume besim tek kjo fjale se ate qe e desha me la targen !!! nejse gjithesecili dashuron ne menyra te ndryshme !!! ia kalofshi sa  me mire !!!! edhe bofshi qejf te papam !!!


Ke te dret sepse dashuria nuk eshte donji gje qe nje njeri te tallet dhe dhe ne nje dashuri fjala te dua ka shume rendesi nuk eshte fjale e thjesht tja thuash dikujt!Te dua kujt ti drejtohesh,kujt ti thuash te duaaa,ke te duash,fjala te duaaa eshte shum leht edhe te thuash edhe te shkruash por ate fjale ta perjetosh edhe ta mbash ne thellsi te shpirtit eshte shum rende... 
Kur te thuash fjalen te duaaa,duhet te ndjesh dicka edhe te perjetosh dicka gje qe nuk mund ta shpjegosh me ate te shkrimit,vetem ai njeri i cili e thot me seriozitet ate!

----------


## bebushja

Per Dashurin Do Beja Gjithcka  . Shpreje Kjo Teper E Kosumuar . Per Dashurin Ben Gjithmon Aq Sa Te Jepet Mundesia .  
Ju Pershendes Te Gjithve.

----------


## KiNgu_Elb

Dashuri hmmmmmmm Eshte Bukur Te Dashurosh Po Pse Nuk i Bne I Pyetje Vetes Ka Dashuri Te Sinqert Mendimi Im Eshte Si Me Poshte

----------


## ||_BeJbi_||

> Dashuri hmmmmmmm Eshte Bukur Te Dashurosh Po Pse Nuk i Bne I Pyetje Vetes Ka Dashuri Te Sinqert Mendimi Im Eshte Si Me Poshte


Un smund te them qe cdo dashuri eshte e sinqert sepse ti mund te kesh dicka shume me ndryshe ne mendje per nje goc kurse ajo ka dicka tjeter dhe nuk ju perpuqen mendimet apo jo? Dashuria e sinqert ekziston ta garantoj un! kam un 4 vjet me te dashurin tim them se 1 vit  mbase kishim ato problemet tona sinqeritetin etj etj por 3 vjetet e tjera me duket se lindi dashuria e sinqert! Skam donje dyshim tek dashuria e sinqert sepse ekziston

----------


## -FaItHfUl-

*Xhdo gje 
Cfar te ishte e mundur ne ket bot do beja per te .*

----------


## ||_BeJbi_||

edhe un me ty jam edhe un cdo gje do beja...dhe po e bej!

----------


## FЯODO

> Miredita,
> 
> Cfare do benit ju per te dashuren ose te dashurin qe ti tregonit qe e doni me vertet me gjith shpirt dhe nuk e shikon dot veten pa te? Cila eshte pika maksimume qe ju mund te beni per dike qe e doni vertet?
> 
> *Mendimi im:
> Un flas me sinqeritet per kte tem sepse po e provoj vet...dhe neqoft se desha ti tregoja un ati qe e dua dhe me vertet jeta ime pa ti me duket gjysem ne kuptimin qe neqoft se e do ate person aq sa mendon ti..me ate person behesh 1 dhe neqoft se e dua aq shume ai per mua eshte gjysma tjeter..prandaj me gjith fuqine qe mund te kem ose me aq mundesi qe mund te kem nje dit sic do dit do ja merja doren dhe do ja vija ne zemra ime dhe thjesht do i thesha kjo funksonon vetem sepse ndjej dashurine per ty dhe sinqerisht ta them me shpirt TE DUA! Kte do beja un varet na dashuria qe keni krijuar te dy neqoft se eshte e forte atereh mendoj se ajo dashuri mund te shkoj gjat varet na lidhja qe keni!*
> 
> Ju si mendoni??


Ishe e zhytur ne emocione te thella para se ta shkruaje kete tip monografie rreth menyres se si do e shprehje dashurine :ngerdheshje: 
Une do thoja se ndjehesh e tille pasi akoma se ke pare te gjithe oqeanin, ka dallge edhe me te forta ne oqean po shkove me thelle :pa dhembe:

----------


## Poeti

Une do te beja per te ate cfare nuk e bej per vehten time. Pra me shume se shume (gjithecka)
Do te ia shkruaja nje poezi (kete per vehten nuk e bej kurre, hahahha, pakes shaka)

----------


## Pasiqe

Pinko, thuji amores, po t'i jap t'gjitha, s'ke ca zbulo mo,  :ngerdheshje: 

Une per vete s'do boja gjo, se s'ia vle: vetem telashe dalin.

----------


## dibrani2006

sikur ti kisha dy zemra njeren tja dhuroja kete e kisha bere por per fat te keq kam nji zemer

----------


## LoveLyBruneTT

> sikur ti kisha dy zemra njeren tja dhuroja kete e kisha bere por per fat te keq kam nji zemer



*Flet kshu  se e din  qe  vetem nje  zemer  ke  prandaj,,  Juve  cunat   jeni   kurnace mer....*


Pse kisha  idene  se kisha   shkrujt me pare  ketu?
Anyway Per dashurine  bej  aq sa  ben  dhe  dashuria  per mua.

----------


## YaSmiN

Asnje gje me shume nga ato qe ndej per ate njeri edhe nga ato qe shpreh tek ai njeri  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## zANë

> Miredita,
> 
> Cfare do benit ju per te dashuren ose te dashurin qe ti tregonit qe e doni me vertet me gjith shpirt dhe nuk e shikon dot veten pa te? Cila eshte pika maksimume qe ju mund te beni per dike qe e doni vertet?


Cfare do beja?!
Hmmm Ta dashuroj,,pastaj kur ke dashuri per nje person ke edhe  energji mbrenda vetes qe buron nga dashuria per ate person,,,cfar mund te beja me shume se sa ate erengji ta shprehi,,,,,,,,por keto gjera sa i bejem pere ate person i bejem edhe per veten tone,,,,,
Por Bejbi sado qe ta dua nje person,,,,,,,kurr nuk do ti thoja se nuk e shof veten pa te,,,,,se nuk eshte e vertet,prandaj,,,,,,Gjdo njeri mund te jeton edhe pa personin me te dashur qe ka,,,,,,e nese jo ateher kjo nuk quhet dashuri por varesi,,,,shume njerez e ngaterroj dashurin me varesin,pra nese nuk jeton dote pa nje person do te thote qe ti je i/e mvarur nga ai person...!



> *Mendimi im:
> Un flas me sinqeritet per kte tem sepse po e provoj vet...dhe neqoft se desha ti tregoja un ati qe e dua dhe me vertet jeta ime pa ti me duket gjysem ne kuptimin qe neqoft se e do ate person aq sa mendon ti..me ate person behesh 1 dhe neqoft se e dua aq shume ai per mua eshte gjysma tjeter..prandaj me gjith fuqine qe mund te kem ose me aq mundesi qe mund te kem nje dit sic do dit do ja merja doren dhe do ja vija ne zemra ime dhe thjesht do i thesha kjo funksonon vetem sepse ndjej dashurine per ty dhe sinqerisht ta them me shpirt TE DUA! Kte do beja un varet na dashuria qe keni krijuar te dy neqoft se eshte e forte atereh mendoj se ajo dashuri mund te shkoj gjat varet na lidhja qe keni!*
> 
> Ju si mendoni??


Ohhh sa romatike qe je.......................

----------


## mario_kingu

ca do beja me fjal se them dot

----------


## BluE-MooN

Ne dashuri dhe me ndjenjat nuk behen plane...

Une i marr gjerat si me vijne te mira apo te keqija qofshin ato.
Eshte e vertete qe ne nje lidhje partneret sakrifikojne disa gjera personale per partnerin tjeter, kjo eshte dhe arsyeja pse nje lidhje eshte kompromis...partnership.
Per momentin nuk jam ne gjendje ti jap nje pergjigje kesaj pyetjes.

Ne te shkuaren kam sakrifikuar nje pjese te vetvetes... familjen... dhe shkollen per dike qe nuk ja vlente. "DashuRRia" te verbon ndonjehere.

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

> Miredita,
> 
> Cfare do benit ju per te dashuren ose te dashurin qe ti tregonit qe e doni me vertet me gjith shpirt dhe nuk e shikon dot veten pa te? Cila eshte pika maksimume qe ju mund te beni per dike qe e doni vertet?
> 
> Ju si mendoni??



Asgje me teper se ta Dashuroja serisht me mish e me shpirt...! Po te existoje kjo te gjitha jane te mundeshme ... shpirti i njeriut i ben instiktivisht vet ato qe duhet te pasojne !

Thats why i like Humans :P



PeaCe & LoVe

----------

